# Are 17" rims too big



## callMeYourKiller (Jul 19, 2005)

does anyone have a picture of a sentra with 17" rims? 
i might be able to get a really really good deal on some, but im afraid they will look bad.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

callMeYourKiller said:


> does anyone have a picture of a sentra with 17" rims?
> i might be able to get a really really good deal on some, but im afraid they will look bad.


Search the members ride forum. There are TONS of B14's with 17" wheels....


----------



## callMeYourKiller (Jul 19, 2005)

i was searching for 17" rims and couldnt find anything but i just found the "show us your rims" thread.
it seems like they will look fine as long as i dont get bigger than 17.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

HMM I found a couple within a minute... 

http://nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=54849&page=3&pp=15

http://nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=86775


----------



## SUPERSTEVE'S200SX (Feb 24, 2004)

:thumbup:


callMeYourKiller said:


> does anyone have a picture of a sentra with 17" rims?
> i might be able to get a really really good deal on some, but im afraid they will look bad.


I think 17's are to big, i have 17's on my car and you can really feel a loss in power due to them, I reccomend 16's myself


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

15" rims have been tested to be the best. Read www.Nissanperformancemag.com. Mike young with his project 200sx 1.6t has tested many rims and has found you will be fastest with 15" light weight rims.


----------



## Acceler8ter (Feb 5, 2005)

I have 17" rims but I didn't feel a loss in power when I put them on. Honestly I think I'm a tiny bit quicker... but thats only because they are lightweight rims and weigh less then my stock steelies. You'll be faster with 15s like stated above due to the smaller wheel diameter.


----------



## callMeYourKiller (Jul 19, 2005)

wes said:


> HMM I found a couple within a minute...
> 
> http://nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=54849&page=3&pp=15
> 
> http://nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=86775


yeah, but you can tell by looking at them that they are 17" rims, i wanted to see the pictures becuase i dont know how 17" rims look. they dont say anywhere in those threads that they are 17's, so when i searched for 17" rims, those threads didnt show up.
thanks for the links though.


----------



## pimpride (Mar 28, 2005)

Well it depends on how much it weighs and tire size. If you have a 17" rim that weighs less than the stocker and can find tires that are around 21" in diameter then you would be set. Actually you would be faster.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

its a proven fact that lightweight 15" rims are the best for our cars. its in NPM. FYI


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

Acceler8ter said:


> Honestly I think I'm a tiny bit quicker... but thats only because they are lightweight rims and weigh less then my stock steelies.





pimpride said:


> If you have a 17" rim that weighs less than the stocker and can find tires that are around 21" in diameter then you would be set. Actually you would be faster.


Neither of these statements are actually true. Check this link to find out why:

Unsprung weight and Inertia on Mazda6tech.com

As for those people who are looking at plus-sizing, take a look here before you go and do anything:

Plus-sizing for Dummies, also on Mazda6tech.com

The second link is a pretty nice article. It explains exactly why everyone says that lightweight 15" wheels are the way to go for Sentras.


----------



## pimpride (Mar 28, 2005)

How is a bigger wheel/smaller tire combo that weighs less and is the same size in diameter as the stock combo, worse?


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

pimpride said:


> How is a bigger wheel/smaller tire combo that weighs less and is the same size in diameter as the stock combo, worse?


cuz there is more than just weight, there is rotorary mass, stoping and so much more, check out nissanperformancemag.com my young noobs.


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

pimpride said:


> How is a bigger wheel/smaller tire combo that weighs less and is the same size in diameter as the stock combo, worse?


Read the article at the first link. At the very bottom, you'll see an excel spreadsheet calculator that will give you the exact numbers for rotational mass, inertia, and will give you estimates for how much torque you lose out of going to larger wheels. 

You will be very surprised to find how light you have to make 16"+ wheels in order to come even close to the same sort of figures as the heavy stock 14" steel wheels.


----------



## wileycoyote (Sep 27, 2005)

I dont think that 17 are to big, it really depends on what kind of rim you are shooting for and what kind of performance you are lookin for. I wouldnt recommend chrome if you are going to build a performance car, if your going for something that is a little of both, looks good and perfroms good, you cant go wrong with polished, wouldnt get any rim bigger than 8 in wide though, weight increase alot for ever .5 in, plus when ever it rains, big hydro-plan problems, especialy if your gonna be putting down some horses.....


----------



## AznBoiBryant (Dec 29, 2004)

I have 18" on mine...


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

wileycoyote said:


> I dont think that 17 are to big, it really depends on what kind of rim you are shooting for and what kind of performance you are lookin for. I wouldnt recommend chrome if you are going to build a performance car, if your going for something that is a little of both, looks good and perfroms good, you cant go wrong with polished, wouldnt get any rim bigger than 8 in wide though, weight increase alot for ever .5 in, plus when ever it rains, big hydro-plan problems, especialy if your gonna be putting down some horses.....


 i dont know where you get your info from, but you dont want to run 8" wide rims, prolly more like 7". So i dont know if that a mistake or what, but dont go more than 7" cuz you prolly wont be able to run any more.


----------



## wileycoyote (Sep 27, 2005)

yeah that was a my bad, i ment 7. i didnt even review my message, thanks.


----------



## PsychoBitch (Sep 16, 2005)

This is before I dropped my car. The rims are 17's













In this picture the car is dropped..









After a while Im going to bump up to 19's


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

PsychoBitch said:


> After a while Im going to bump up to 19's


I'm going to put it in the nicest way possible:










I donno if it's going to make sense to all of you, because it might be a bit regional, but yeah.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

ReVerm said:


> I'm going to put it in the nicest way possible:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Im thinking the polution in jersey is affecting your head, seriously:thumbup:


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

psuLemon said:


> Im thinking the polution in jersey is affecting your head, seriously:thumbup:


Haha. I think so too... 

But I can't take credit for this one. I got it from a guy in PA who doesn't wear shoes.


----------



## AznBoiBryant (Dec 29, 2004)

ReVerm said:


> I'm going to put it in the nicest way possible:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... the only thing that comes to mind is this looks like a flag from japan with just different colors....


----------



## PsychoBitch (Sep 16, 2005)

ReVerm said:


> I'm going to put it in the nicest way possible:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:wtf:


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

PsychoBitch said:


> :wtf:


If you really want to know, ask these guys:

http://www.pdadrivingschool.com/

It's the "perennial favorite."


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

ReVerm said:


> I'm going to put it in the nicest way possible:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lemme guess.


*JDM* Right?!?!?!?!

17"s might look better then 16 or 15 inch rims, however IMO 16 or 17 is a nice compromise between power and looks. It all depends on what you want.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Once upon a time.....


----------



## 200sxman (Nov 7, 2004)

wileycoyote said:


> I dont think that 17 are to big, it really depends on what kind of rim you are shooting for and what kind of performance you are lookin for. I wouldnt recommend chrome if you are going to build a performance car, if your going for something that is a little of both, looks good and perfroms good, you cant go wrong with polished, wouldnt get any rim bigger than 8 in wide though, weight increase alot for ever .5 in, plus when ever it rains, big hydro-plan problems, especialy if your gonna be putting down some horses.....


I thought that wider diameter wheels inceased wet traction in general, with the main factor being the tire tread pattern. Wide wheels will decrease ice traction.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

callMeYourKiller said:


> does anyone have a picture of a sentra with 17" rims?
> i might be able to get a really really good deal on some, but im afraid they will look bad.


For B14's 17's look good. 18's is big with 17's pushing it depending on pattern.

For performance anything over 16 is bad. if you do get 16's try to get them as light as possible. 15 is the defacto standard for performance if I'm not mistaken (sidewall height plus weight).

Seth


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

callMeYourKiller said:


> are 17" wheels to big?


no....not if you dont care about loosing accelleration, handiling, and stoping distance times increasing


----------

